# لوضوح كون القول بأدنى مراتب فضائلهم



## Huda

السلام عليكم
لا أستطيع فهم العبارة التالية التي تحتها خط أرجو أن يتكرم أحد ويشرحها لي. العبارة من كتاب مختصر أصول مذهب الشيعة الأثنى العشرية لعلى هاشم البحراني
فصل
صلتهم بالفرق القديمة
  ولقد صدر إقرار خطير، وبيان مثير من أكبر شيخ من شيوخهم المعاصرين في علم الرجال يتضمن الاعتراف بتغير المذهب وتطوره، وأن ما عليه المذهب الاثنا عشري في العصر الحاضر يعتبر غلوًا وتطرفًا عند قدماء الشيعة، وأن شيعة العصر الحاضر يعتقدون عقائد يرونها من ضرورات المذهب وأركانه، وهي عند قدماء السيعة من الغلو والكفر.

يقول هذا الشيخ وهو عبد الله الممقاني *([1])* في معرض دفاعه عن المفضل بن عمرو الجعفي فيما رمي به من قبل بعض علماء الشيعة القدماء، يقول: "إنا قد بينا غير مرة أن رمي القدماء الرجل بالغلو لا يعتمد عليه ولا يركن إليه لوضوح كون القول بأدنى مراتب فضائلهم (يعني الأئمة) غلواً عند القدماء،

([1])عبد الله بن محمد حسن الممقاني، من كبار شيوخ الشيعة، ولد بالنجف سنة (1290ه‍ ) وتوفي بها سنة (1351هـ‍(. ومن كتبه: "تنقيح المقال في عالم الرجال" في ثلاثة مجلدات. (معجم المؤلفين: 6/116) .


----------

